# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Bán linh kiện diy máy cnc mini, máy khắc laser, in 3d giá rẻ ....

## Vuongcnc

Mình đang bán nhôm định hình và các phụ kiện diy máy khắc laser và máy cnc mini, máy in 3d....
Bác nào cần thì liên hệ mình sđt: 0937767406 (vương)
địa chỉ: 987 phạm văn đồng, khu phố 5, phường linh tây, quận thủ đức, thành phố hồ chí minh.
http://diycnclaser.com
http://facebook.com/diycnclaser
Bác nào ở xa thì mình gửi hàng qua viettel.
Thông tin tài khoản của mình
CTK: nguyễn quốc vương
Vietcombank tphcm
STK:0461000425296

Dưới đây là hình ảnh máy đã lắp ráp thành phẩm:
máy khắc laser:

máy in 3d delta:

máy in 3d prusa i3:

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Vuongcnc

Bánh xe nhựa cho máy laser và in 3d

Nhôm định hình 20x20, 20x40, ke góc, con trượt dùng cho nhôm 20

Bánh rang gt2

Dây đai gt2 

Boar chuyên dụng máy khắc laser cổng usb

Boar cnc 3 trục cổng usb

Đầu khắc laser 500mw

Động cơ bước size 42,57

----------


## CKD

Cho cái giá bán lẻ luôn đi bạn.

----------


## Vuongcnc

> Cho cái giá bán lẻ luôn đi bạn.


giá đây bác:
bánh xe nhựa 25k/bộ
nhôm 20x20 100k/m cây 2m
nhôm 20x40 140k/m cây 2m
dây đai gt2 25k/m
bánh răng gt2 25k/cái
đầu laser 500mw 950k
boar laser chuyên dụng 550k bộ (có driver đầy đủ nối động cơ và laser vào là dùng)
shield cnc 130k
boar adruno r3 130k
driver 4988 45k

----------


## hoctap256

em không biết gì về cnc  liệu mua tất tật các món bác bán về có ráp lên máy chạy được ko bác 
mà 500mw đó cắt được giấy không nhỉ

----------


## Hoang Phuong

bán đầy đủ 1 bộ linh kiện chế tạo máy mini laser giá bao nhiu bác

----------


## Vuongcnc

> em không biết gì về cnc  liệu mua tất tật các món bác bán về có ráp lên máy chạy được ko bác 
> mà 500mw đó cắt được giấy không nhỉ


giấy mỏng, giấy decal ok nha bác

----------


## Vuongcnc

> bán đầy đủ 1 bộ linh kiện chế tạo máy mini laser giá bao nhiu bác


khổ 20x30 giá 2,7tr500 nha bác,về ráp là dùng thôi.

----------


## mrcao86

> http://i614.photobucket.com/albums/tt226/vuongnguyen1989/IMG_0582_zpsjxd8viqk.jpg[/IMG]



máy này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác? (gồm cả cuộn nhựa luôn bác nhé)

----------


## Vuongcnc

> máy này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác? (gồm cả cuộn nhựa luôn bác nhé)


5,7tr có kèm cuộn nhựa và 1 thẻ nhớ sd nha anh.

----------


## pascal1991

bánh xe nhựa 25k 1 bộ là như thế nào vậy anh. 1 bộ gồm những gì.

----------


## Vuongcnc

> bánh xe nhựa 25k 1 bộ là như thế nào vậy anh. 1 bộ gồm những gì.


Gồm 1 bánh xe, 2 canh nhựa và 1bu lông,1 tán.
Cái bánh xe ở góc đó bạn

----------


## quangcaohailong

hình có thấy 1 lần, họ dùng nhiều hình chụp rồi dùng phần mềm gì đó dựng thành hình khối rồi in
ở Saigon dịch vụ này có nhiều, hay dùng in hình cưới,

----------


## shinkuto

Máy này khi in sp có bị cong vênh do thay đổi nhiệt k vậy bác.

----------


## shinkuto

> máy này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác? (gồm cả cuộn nhựa luôn bác nhé)



Máy này khi in sp có bị cong vênh do thay đổi nhiệt k vậy bác.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/62...#ixzz40ZfyTRNW

----------


## quangcaohailong

máy in 3d in ra sản phẩm bằng nhựa, thời gian hoàn thành 1 sản phẩm rất lâu, vì vậy nên muốn làm ăn được phải làm ra sản phẩm độc, lạ, thiết thực với khách hàng. chứ tải mấy mô hình trên mạng về in được mấy cái thì khách hàng Chán.

----------

Gamo

----------


## baole

Bộ nhiệt cho máy in 3d giá bao nhiêu vậy bạn

----------


## quangcaohailong

Bác nào ngâm cứu ra phần chụp nhiều hình, sau đó dựng rồi in chưa nhỉ, chứ dùng máy sờ...can 3d thì biết bao giờ
bác nào biết chỉ giáo em làm 1 con về in coi.

----------


## Gamo

> Bác nào ngâm cứu ra phần chụp nhiều hình, sau đó dựng rồi in chưa nhỉ, chứ dùng máy sờ...can 3d thì biết bao giờ
> bác nào biết chỉ giáo em làm 1 con về in coi.


Ủa, máy scan 3D lâu quá, đắt quá hay chất lượng kém quá hả bác?

----------


## hung1706

> Ủa, máy scan 3D lâu quá, đắt quá hay chất lượng kém quá hả bác?


Máy scan 3 dê tùy loại, đắt có rẻ cũng có bác gamo ợ, cơ mà cái phần mềm đi kèm nó khá đắt và chát  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
Mua máy thôi, phần mềm tự làm, thành công thì có cái mang đi chém gió với dân chúng hehe  :Big Grin:

----------

quangcaohailong

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà đắt rẻ từ khoảng bao nhiêu tới bao nhiêu? Phần mềm thì thế nào? Nếu tự làm thì kết nối với hardware ra sao?  :Big Grin: 

Cho tau xin thông tin với, kiếm 1 cái về nhà vọc

----------


## hung1706

hehe chắc bác gamo phải hỏi bác Vũ Thành thì rõ hơn chứ em hổng dám phán bừa đâu  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## ken047

cái bộ thanh trượt của máy máy in 3d prusa i3 có bán lẻ ko a..?

----------


## phunglong_ts

đầu laser 2w có cả driver, nguồn giá bao nhiêu ah

----------


## Vuongcnc

> cái bộ thanh trượt của máy máy in 3d prusa i3 có bán lẻ ko a..?


có nha anh

----------


## vufree

Lần theo bài viết của chủ nhân trên google thì Mình xác định Bác Chủ là chủ Nhân trang codientuviet.com nơi Mình đã bị thuốc 2 board BOB 4 trục với giá 800 ngàn 1 Board và 1 cục nguồn 5 Vol 1A giá 300 ngàn. Vì Bác cũng là thành viên diễn đàn nên đề nghị Bác vào tham gia giải đáp những thắc mắc trong chủ đề Mình tạo ra xin sự giúp đỡ của mọi Người. Nếu Bác không giải quyết Mình sẽ kiến nghị với Admin có biện pháp theo luật của diễn đàn. 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...odientuvietcom

----------


## trungclbt

máy lasde có cắt dc vải kh bác ....

----------


## plasticman

máy in 3d prusa i3:
[/QUOTE]

Chào bác
Trục x y máy này sử dụng dây đai vòng phải không bác ?

Cho em hỏi kích thước bao nhiêu và giá thế nào nha bác ?

Cảm ơn bác !

Mẫn_0937420021

----------


## khinentienphat

giá 1 bộ máy khắc laser khổ khoảng 30-50 bây giờ là bao nhiêu vậy shop ơi

----------


## Hahuuque

> Mình đang bán nhôm định hình và các phụ kiện diy máy khắc laser và máy cnc mini, máy in 3d....
> Bác nào cần thì liên hệ mình sđt: 0937767406 (vương)
> địa chỉ: 987 phạm văn đồng, khu phố 5, phường linh tây, quận thủ đức, thành phố hồ chí minh.
> http://diycnclaser.com
> http://facebook.com/diycnclaser
> Bác nào ở xa thì mình gửi hàng qua viettel.
> Thông tin tài khoản của mình
> CTK: nguyễn quốc vương
> Vietcombank tphcm
> ...






cho minh hỏi ráp mot con cnc giá khong ban nhieu ban
có gi tra loi mail minh nha

hahuuque@gmaii.com

thanks ban

----------


## hoangminh97

> giá đây bác:
> bánh xe nhựa 25k/bộ
> nhôm 20x20 100k/m cây 2m
> nhôm 20x40 140k/m cây 2m
> dây đai gt2 25k/m
> bánh răng gt2 25k/cái
> đầu laser 500mw 950k
> boar laser chuyên dụng 550k bộ (có driver đầy đủ nối động cơ và laser vào là dùng)
> shield cnc 130k
> ...


còn hàng ko ạ

----------

